# Official Guess The Raptors Score Thread



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

All right, I know we had something like this going on a couple of seasons ago, and it was pretty entertaining. 

Basically, all you have to do is guess the score of the upcomming Raptors game, and the person closest to it gets a point. A point equates to 5000 uCash points. At the end of the season, whoever has the most 'points' gets an extra 100 000 uCash points.
Let the games begin!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Game 1*









@


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

104-101 Raptors win


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

108-104 Raptors lose.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

damn those are some nice team pics...we should use those int he Game threads....any how 101-94 for a raps win....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

98-94 Raptors


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

95-80
Wizards


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

96-93 Raps


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

103-101 Raps


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

94 - 86
Raptors


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

99-96 raptaahs


----------



## tony_montana (Nov 1, 2005)

99-88 Raps


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

100-93 raptors loose


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

93-88 Raptorsssss!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

98-90 Raps win


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

103-98 Raptors


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Come on guys, you got until 7PM EST to make your predictions about tonight's game!


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

111- 98 raps win


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

vigilante said:


> 99-96 raptaahs


nice guess! just got the teams mixed

EDIT- o and btw i think im the closest


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

whats the next game? i think i'll take part this year... my gambling side is coming out.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

vigilante said:


> 99-96 raptaahs


lol so close


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Here's how it went:

KobeBryant08 4
superdude211 6 but DQ'd 
vigilante 6 but DQ'd 
[email protected] - 7 but DQ'd
Turkish Delight - 8 but DQ'd
Juzt_SicK03 9 - but DQ'd
wind161 - 10 but DQ'd
BaLLiStiX17 - 11 but DQ'd
MjM2xtreMe - 14 but DQ'd
tony_montana - 14 but DQ'd 
nwt - 15 but DQ'd 
Marshall_42 - 16 but DQ'd
SkywalkerAC - 17
Q8i 20 

Congrats KobeBryant08!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Game 2*


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

104-89 Nets


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

this is tuff umm am goin raps win jus cos i cant go against my boys...

106-102


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

101-95 Raptors
I See Jalen Havin A Great Game..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

103-99 Raptors


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

104 - 101 Raptors


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

106-101 Nets


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

108-102 Raptors..............Carter get's injured on the way to the court j/k


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

100-87 - Raptors


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

toronto 150,
new jersey 0.

"book it."

peace


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

ballocks said:


> toronto 150,
> new jersey 0.
> 
> "book it."
> ...


i have to agree.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

ballocks said:


> toronto 150,
> new jersey 0.
> 
> "book it."
> ...


 I concur.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Those are the posters they use in NBA 2K6, aren't they?

I know a graphic designer who would be sick to his stomach over those.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

103 - 92 Nets


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

112-107 nets


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

108-100 Raps.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

nwt said:


> 103 - 92 Nets



work some of that magic and put it in the raps favor next time :bsmile:


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Pistons Game Up Yet?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

92-86 Pistons win.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Sorry I'm late.

*Toronto Raptors @ Detroit Pistons* 

And I guess you've realized that I'm a bit lazy as well.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

95-91 Pistons


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

96-85 Pistons


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

100-89 Pistons


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

105 - 86 Pistons


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

95-89 Detroit


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Q1 -- Pistons - 25 ... Raps - 12
Q2 -- Pistons - 22 ... Raps - 15
Q3 -- Pistons - 19 ... Raps - 18
Q4 -- Pistons - 30 ... Raps - 25

Final- Pistons - 96 ... Raps - 70​


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

I predicted a final score of 96 - 70 for a 26 point spread .... while the final score was 117 - 84 for a 33 point spread .... close enough to validate that part of my prediction.

Interestingly, at the 10 minute mark of the 4th quarter, the score was 91 - 66 and a 25 point spread .... then the Pistons pulled their starters from the game and put in their bench ... and from then on we had garbage time ... so I don't really count that as part of the real game ... and I think everybody will agree with me on that .....!!

So I predicted 96 - 70 .... and the real game ended at 91 - 66 .... not bad eh .... !!!!

The half time score comparison is also interesting in that it was 58 - 40 with 18 point spread ... while I predicted 47 - 27 and a 20 point spread ... virtually spot on. I was expecting more defence from the Pistons but they just went at it offensively because they expected they could beat the Raptors without needing much of a defence ... Even Vic Rautens commented before half time that he was surprised that the Pistons were so loose on defence.

So there you have it .... my prediction .... on a quarter by quarter analysis .... AND THAT IS HOW GAMES SHOULD BE PREDICTED PROPERLY .... NOT JUST MAKING EMOTIONAL JUVENILE GUESSES WITHOUT ACCOUNTABILITY .... SO NEXT GAME EVERYBODY MUST GIVE THEIR DETAILED PREDICTION BY QUARTERS TO BE TAKEN SERIOUSLY .... !!!


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

some of us are here predicting just for the fun of it and who died and made u boss?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

112 - 2 Pistons

Pistons got good D.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Here is my prediction for the Raps - Cavs game ... what's your prediction ..??

Q1 -- Raps - 29 ... Cavs - 22
Q2 -- Raps - 20 ... Cavs - 30
Q3 -- Raps - 19 ... Cavs - 26
Q4 -- Raps - 24 ... Cavs - 33
Final- Raps - 92 ... Cavs - 111

:swammi:​


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

@


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Who likes the Cavs logo?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nets @ Raptors - 102-92

nwt - 1
Benis007 - 5
Budweiser_Boy - 13 but DQ'd
Turkish Delight - 13 but DQ'd
Juzt_SicK03 - 14 but DQ'd
skip_dawg! - 14 but DQ'd
MjM2xtreMe - 16 but DQ'd
Q8i - 16 but DQ'd
[email protected] - 23 but DQ'd
shookem - 24 but DQ'd
KobeBryant08 - 25


Congrats nwt.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Toronto @ Detroit - 84 - 117

nwt - 14
MjM2xtreMe - 22
superdude211 - 22
madman - 27
SkywalkerAC - 27
Turkish Delight - 29
MonsterBosh - 35

Congrats once again nwt.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Cavs 109
Raptors 98


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Raps 112
Cavs 105


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

108-105 Raptors


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

raps 112
cavs 105


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

ansoncarter said:


> raps 112
> cavs 105


Get outta here. I just posted that exact score.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Cavs 104 
Raps 89


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Cavs 104
Raps 96


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

112-106 Raptors


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

97-82 Cavs


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

:wave: Welcome to the site ^


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

MonsterBosh said:


> Here is my prediction for the Raps - Cavs game ... what's your prediction ..??
> 
> Q1 -- Raps - 29 ... Cavs - 22
> Q2 -- Raps - 20 ... Cavs - 30
> ...


[strike]

Recap of Game Scoring:: My predictions by quarter (actual scoring) ..... Not bad .. eh ... !!

Q1 -- Raps - 29 (24)... Cavs - 22 (24)
Q2 -- Raps - 20 (21) ... Cavs - 30 (27)
Q3 -- Raps - 19 (19)... Cavs - 26 (23)
Q4 -- Raps - 24 (29) ... Cavs - 33 (31)
Final- Raps - 92 (93)... Cavs - 111 (105)

:swammi: 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:​[/strike]

*Off-topic, unappreciated and uncalled for. DO NOT do this again.*


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Cavs @ Raptors 105-93

SkywalkerAC 4
nwt 5
Budweiser_Boy 9
MjM2xtreMe 15 but DQ'd
aizn 19
ansoncarter 19 but DQ'd
vigilante 19 but DQ'd
superdude211 20 but DQ'd

Congrats SkywalkerAC!


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Cavs @ Raptors 105-93
> 
> SkywalkerAC 4
> nwt 5
> ...


HEY !! .. What about me ?? ... Why didn't I make your list ????


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

MonsterBosh said:


> HEY !! .. What about me ?? ... Why didn't I make your list ????


You didn't post it in this thread. Either way, you wouldn't have won.

Try next time.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> You didn't post it in this thread. Either way, you wouldn't have won.


I did post it in this thread ... it's post [strike]#49[/strike] .... #53 

And don't you think that some of these purely lucky blind guesses should be backed up with quarter by quarter predictions ... to ensure that the guesses are legitimately based .. ???


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

MonsterBosh said:


> I did post it in this thread ... it's post #49
> 
> And don't you think that some of these purely lucky blind guesses should be backed up with quarter by quarter predictions ... to ensure that the guesses are legitimately based .. ???


Actually that was for the Pistons game, and I'm pretty sure that post just got merged into this thread. I only noticed afterwards. If you would have won, I woulda still given you the uCash points.

And to answer your question, no because people don't have enough time going through each quarter. Most of that would all be just pointless guessing and luck.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Actually that was for the Pistons game, and I'm pretty sure that post just got merged into this thread. I only noticed afterwards. If you would have won, I woulda still given you the uCash points.


Noop ... that was for the Cav game .. post [strike]#49[/strike] .... #53



> And to answer your question, no because people don't have enough time going through each quarter. Most of that would all be just pointless guessing and luck.


Predicting the games by quarters is more sophisticated than just simply guessing the final score. You must analyze the flow of the game based on Raptors past performances by quarters .... like the times they were not able to step up in the last quarter last season. This season, the Raptors play by quarters will be even more important because that will be an indicator how the coach is affecting the players. Even in post-game analysis, Mitchell will refer to the flow of the game by quarters ..... and so should we on this fine forum.

Guessing the final score is just an immature no-brainer .... Analyze by quarters and then add up the total for a logical final score .... we gotta step up now .....!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2780775&postcount=49

Post 49... Pistons vs. Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

MonsterBosh said:


> Noop ... that was for the Cav game .. post #49
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh that's great. When you find a forum that guesses minute by minute scores, let me know.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

[strike]Thats degenerate gambler talk.[/strike]

betting on scores at the half makes no sense to me.

ummm yeah, not necessary


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

off-topic


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Everytime i read a post by MB it's always something different from everybody in this forum. Somehow you always find ways to argue everything that is discussed, even a simple guess the score thread! Like i said before some people do this for fun and not some serious quarter by quarter analysis. WHo cares how much they score in each quarters, bottomline is the final score.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

MonsterBosh said:


> Those who wish to guess the simple final score are free to do so ... but what I am saying is that predicting the score by quarter requires a greater insight into the dynamics of the game .. and thus is more sophisticated than gross guessing final scores. When you predict by quarters, the final score is the result and not just an emotional gross guess.
> 
> This fine forum would be unique and distinguish itself if forum members stepped up and gave their considered opinions on how the teams will score by quarters ... and it's not a "minute by minute score' as you alude.
> 
> Judging the momentum of the game by quarters represents a new and outstanding way to predict the final score. Try it ... you'll like it ... *unless you feel insecure in your analysis of the game*.


[strike]Or.. you might not care what the score is at the end of the 1st quarter. Only the final score.

I smell gambling problem.[/strike]

off-topic and unnecessary


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> Everytime i read a post by MB it's always something different from everybody in this forum. Somehow you always find ways to argue everything that is discussed, even a simple guess the score thread! Like i said before some people do this for fun and not some serious quarter by quarter analysis. WHo cares how much they score in each quarters, bottomline is the final score.


[strike]I am beginning to believe that "he" was the odd man out growing up, keeping his "smart" remarks to himself, posting online allows "him" to take out childhood turmoil on our happy forum.[/strike]

off-topic


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Off-topic. We don't need a lengthy explanation of why you picked quarterly scores, or of your life story either.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

[strike]benis000 ... maybe you should keep your smelling and your opinion of me to yourself ... so that tranquility of this fine forum is not interrupted by your trolling ...[/strike]

off-topic post, off-topic reply -- none of that. thanks


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

off-topic and certainly not the time for that


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

off-topic (what else is new?)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

off-topic, no need to drag this out


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> *edited*


[strike]bahahaha, lol... MB always rocking the boat.[/strike]

For the Jazz game .... 102 -89 Raptors, those are numbers that popped into my head and I just hope it's the Raps, if not and the score goes the other way, i'll know for next time.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*This thread is designed for posters to guess the scores of games. Keep it that way. Any off topic post in this thread from now on WILL BE deleted and ANY repeat offenders will be warned via PM. Just state your score and move on, no explanation why needed. THANKS.*


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> *This thread is designed for posters to guess the scores of games. Keep it that way. Any off topic post in this thread from now on WILL BE deleted and ANY repeat offenders will be warned via PM. Just state your score and move on, no explanation why needed. THANKS.*


Thanks, now let's continue.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

@


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Raptors 100 Utah 90


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

96-91 Raptors


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Raps 98
Jazz 87


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Jazz 91
Raps 93


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

101-95 Raptors...yay 1st win! :banana:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors 104
Jazz 97


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

good points imo


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Anyone else?


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Damn everyone's picking the Raptors to win, even I think they're gonna win, but

101 - 93 Jazz

I think the Raps are gonna win though lol, but since no one else picked them to...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

102-98 Raptors


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

96-88 Raptors over Sonics


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

96 - 90 Raptors


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

97 - 91 Raptors


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Sonics 115
Raptors 103


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

105-101 raptors.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps 101
Sonics 99


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

sonics 103
raps 92


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

sonics 126 
raps 121


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

106-92 sixers


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

104-102 raptors over sixers


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

104 - 93 Sixers


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

105-101 sixers


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I think the Raps come with a little more defense today but still come up a little short.

91 Raps
94 Sixers


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

110 - 96 Sixers, I think we get killed.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

97-95 Raps


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> 104-102 raptors over sixers



same


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

97 - 94 Raptors


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

92-88 raps


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

104-98 sixers


is this working?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

107-112 Raptors


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I gotta believe we can pull one out sometime and it might as well be this one-

Raps 101
Sixers 96


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

98 -93 Raps play some D tonight.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Not that I've been guessing right but where's TD with his analysis and uCash points? lol


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Uhhh

Miami vs. Toronto Nov 20

107 - 92 Miami


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Here we go

_Nov 11, Raptors/Jazz
Final Score: 99 – 84 Jazz_
nwt – 11
Skywalker AC – 17 DQ’d
Turkish Delight – 19 DQ’d
Just_sick03 – 20 DQ’d
Mjm2extreme – 21 DQ’d
Budweiser Boy – 22 DQ’d
Madman – 25 DQ’d
Vigilante – 26 DQ’d
*nwt (me) takes it*


_Nov 13, Raptors/Sonics
Final Score: 126 – 121 Sonics OT_
Budweiser Boy – 29
TheWicketOne – 41 DQ’d
Skywalker AC – 47 DQ’d
nwt – 59 DQ’d
Turkish Delight – 61 DQ’d
Mjm2extreme – 63 DQ’d
*Budweiser Boy Takes it*


_Nov 15, Raptors/Sixers
Final Score: 104 – 92 Sixers_
nwt – 1
Aizn – 2
Alexander – 10
Shookem - 10
Skywalker AC – 11 
Mjm2extreme – 14 
Just_sick03 – 14 DQ’d
*nwt (me) takes it*


_Nov 16, Raptors/Sixers
Final Score: 121 - 115 Sixers_
Alexander – 24
Skywalker AC – 39 DQ’d
[email protected] – 17 DQ’d
nwt – 45 DQ’d
Shookem – 45 DQ’d
Aizn – 56 DQ’d
*Alexander takes it*


----------

